# Minipimer Philips 600W



## lossless (Ene 24, 2020)

Minipimer Philips 600 W falla : no funciona
Se desarma se verifica cable alimentacion, plaqueta con diodos y pulsadores (aqui se encuentra fusible termico cortado), carbones y colector de motor perfecto.
Se limpia colector, se lubrican bujes, se reemplaza fusible por amperimetro y se prueba.
El motor gira perfecto, consumiendo 0,85 amperios.
El fusible termico es el Y51 H 85 C ( 230v 4 Amp. 85°).
No consigo el mismo fusible, solo 85° 2 Amp.
Consulta: alguien puso un fusible de 2 Amp. en este tipo de maquina?
Gracias
lossless


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2020)

Es chico ! 600Watts dividido 220V te da 2,72 nominales . . .  mas el pico de arranque . . .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 24, 2020)

Hay que tener en cuenta los picos de consumo al arrancar el motor.

No sé como es la placa. En su día cambié muchísimas placas philips (taurus) consistentes en cuatro diodos y un pulsador (si no recuerdo mal).
Los diodos reventaban, imagino que por los picos. no llevaban fusible térmico.

Me hice con unos cuantos pulsadore para mis proyectos y reparaciones


----------



## lossless (Ene 24, 2020)

Recien consigo un fuse 85° 3 Amp. lo voy a probar.
Los 220 v. llegan al motor despues de un puente de 4 diodos, mas uno en serie que puentea la tecla turbo.
Saludos
lossless


----------



## LocoFourier (Jun 29, 2020)

Buenas. Tengo el mismo mixer. Al cambiar el fusible se vuelve a quemar cuando presiono el pulsador. De hecho tambien me quemó unos diodos del puente. Será el motor que está en corto?  Al medir entre los terminales del motor, e ir girando el eje, se miden unos 87 kOhm. Excepto en dos posiciones que son diametralmente opuestas, en estas se mide unos 74 Ohm. 

Saludos


----------



## VanderVerse (Jun 29, 2020)

Buenas, tengo la misma y estoy teniendo algunas dificultades para conseguir el fusible que se quemó. Es de 1.6 amp, no entiendo mucho la verdad, pasa algo si le pongo un fusible de un amperaje un poco mayor? De 2 amp* por* ejemplo. Muchas gracias y perdón por consultar algo en un tema ya abierto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2020)

No habría problemas con 2 Ampere


----------



## LocoFourier (Jul 3, 2020)

Buenas, ando bastante perdido con el motor de un minipimer/mixer. Resulta que de un momento a otro dejo de funcionar. Al revisar la placa encontré un fusible y un diodo ambos quemados. Reemplazo, y al probar el mixer se vuelve a quemar el fusible y hasta una pista de la placa.

Para descartar que el problema esté en el motor lo prové aparte con un puente rectificador pero el motor sigue sin funcionar.  El motor es un DC751(2)XLLG, 220V, imán permanente y a carbones.

La verdad no se como comprobar qué puede estar fallando en el motor.

Si alguien sabe algo se agradece.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 3, 2020)

LocoFourier dijo:


> Buenas, ando bastante perdido con el motor de un minipimer/mixer. Resulta que de un momento a otro dejo de funcionar. Al revisar la placa encontré un fusible y un diodo ambos quemados. Reemplazo, y al probar el mixer se vuelve a quemar el fusible y hasta una pista de la placa.
> 
> Para descartar que el problema esté en el motor lo prové aparte con un puente rectificador pero el motor sigue sin funcionar.  El motor es un DC751(2)XLLG, 220V, imán permanente y a carbones.
> 
> ...


Arrímate el motor a la nariz, a ver si le sientes olor a quemado.
Podría ser que se quemó y puso en corto-circuito

¿ Ya lo destapaste ?, se le ven rastros de violencia en el intento.


----------



## LocoFourier (Jul 3, 2020)

Pareciera tener un poco de olor, aunque  no es muy fuerte, quizas es normal. Subí otra foto justo donde se ve un poco más "sucio" el inducido. Las delgas se ven bien y los carbones tambien.. Hay dos componentes junto a las carboneras, unas bobinas que dan continuidad y otro que no se que es.

Ademas medí continuidad entre los terminales del motor, y fui girando el eje, y no parece haber un corto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 3, 2020)

​En esta imagen, en los espacios del bobinado parece que hubo chisporroteo, está muy negro   

El multímetro no es muy confiable para detectar un corto en algo que trabaja con 220Vca, prueba con una lámpara serie.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 4, 2020)

Buenas, a parte de lo que te indica Fogonazo, revisa los condensadores azules por si tienen fugas. En las afeitadoras philips tenían motores de 80V (y varias tensiones mas) que no funcionaban y a veces dañaban la placa... y todo por el condensador cerámico que tenia fugas o se cruzaba.


----------



## LocoFourier (Jul 6, 2020)

Buenas, estuve probando con la lampara como me indico Fogonazo. La lampara no enciende en ningun momento. Tambien medí la impedancia entre los terminales del motor, en todas las posiciones me da impedancias altisima arriba de los 200MOhm. Antes daba valores mas pequeños como detalle en un comentario anterior. 

No sabria como medir fugas en los capacitores. En corto no están.


----------



## analogico (Jul 6, 2020)

LocoFourier dijo:


> Buenas, estuve probando con la lampara como me indico Fogonazo. La lampara no enciende en ningun momento. Tambien medí la impedancia entre los terminales del motor, en todas las posiciones me da impedancias altisima arriba de los 200MOhm. Antes daba valores mas pequeños como detalle en un comentario anterior.
> 
> No sabria como medir fugas en los capacitores. En corto no están.


entonces esta abierto, el rotor esta malo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2020)

Del datasheet : Life (typical) : 60 hr 🧟‍♂️


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 6, 2020)

LocoFourier dijo:


> Antes daba valores mas pequeños como detallé en un comentario anterior.





LocoFourier dijo:


> Al medir entre los terminales del motor, e ir girando el eje, se miden unos 87 kOhm. Excepto en dos posiciones que son diametralmente opuestas, en estas se mide unos 74 Ohm.


No me había fijado bien en ese mensaje, para mí ya son valores altos los 87KOhms.


----------



## LocoFourier (Jul 6, 2020)

Doy por muerto el rotor entonces. 

Si Dosmetros, lo habia visto a ese dato. Solo tenía esperanzas de que no estuviera malo el inducido.

Gracias por la ayuda muchachos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2020)

Yo he lidiado ya con dos motorcitos de esos , uno de un inflador de Black & Decker dual que puede alimentarse a 12Vdc y a 220Vac . . .  *resulta que tiene dos compresores completos dentro con dos motores de distinto voltaje*  , el de 220V estaba quemado y entonces en el lugar del compresor puse un transformador de dicroicas de Fe-Si con rectificador de onda completa sin filtrar.


----------

